# Help



## R Lane (Oct 5, 2019)

I have already posted my first topic here in the New Member forum and followed all the links and read the rules, but I'm still not able to post in any other forums yet, just this one. Anyone got any tips on how I can resolve this?


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Once confirmed a mod or admin will, release you give it a little time.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Bit, again post here and they can move it later.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

R Lane said:


> I have already posted my first topic here in the New Member forum and followed all the links and read the rules, but I'm still not able to post in any other forums yet, just this one. Anyone got any tips on how I can resolve this?


You should be able to post in other forums now. It takes a little bit for the forum software to verify a new poster. Sadly we had to do this to stop spam bots from posting literally hundreds of posts in a few minutes all over our forums. 

But you should be good to go now. If you still cannot post on others of our forums, post that info here and I'll see what to do next.


----------

